# Solved: Caps lock not working in Windows 7



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

I have been using Windows 7 for a few months now, and suddenly my Logitech keyboard Caps lock is not responding. I can get a capital letter in, say, Word, etc., by simply holding down the shift key, but cannot type words in capitals, other than by doing the same thing. Previously I simply pressed the Caps lock key, but recently that has had no effect. The Number lock key works perfectly, so has anyone any ideas please? Thanks.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Defective keyboard, perhaps. 

Which Window 7? 32 or 64 bit? 

Edit: 
boot to safe mode. If it happens in safe mode, I'd place a small wager on the keyboard. 

RF123


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

Hello, rainforest123 - and thanks for your response. It is Windows 7 64- bit, and I took your advice and started in Safe Mode, at which time the Caps lock key functioned correctly, so obviously not the keyboard. But when I restarted normally, it had gone again! I seem to remember seeing something which enables you to cancel the Caps lock, number lock, etc., but I can't remember where and can't find it!! Does that ring any bells with you?


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

d :
No bells, whistles, flares, parades.

When did the problem begin? Can you relate the onset to the installation or removal of hardware or software; update to W7; antivirus, other program?

Because the issue does not occur in safe mode, some program running during normal mode is causing the problem. To find out which is the culprit, perform clean boot troubleshooting.

Clean boot troubleshooting
start > search
type: msconfig.exe
Left click it.
The system utility will open.
The following assumes your computer is in "normal startup"

"services" tab
Hide Microsoft services
Disable all

"Startup" tab.
Disable all

OK
Restart.

Does the problem occur?

If not, return to "services" tab, enable some. Try to group them by vendor / manufacturer or program
Startup tab; enable startup items associated with items you enabled on "services" tab
OK
Reboot

Take careful , meticulous notes. Be methodical.

Another method for clean boot troubleshooting
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135

RF123


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Do a web search for disable caps lock and you may find something that rings a bell.


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

rainforest123 - followed your suggestions, and now all working perfectly again, except that each time I use the Caps lock or Number lock the system "bleeps" at me!! If there is also a way to disable that I would prefer it, but if not, at least the keys are working as before, for which I thank you! (TerryNet - thanks also for your ideas.)


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

control panel
upper right, set it to large icons
sounds
"sounds" tab
Under program events, find the .wav associated with the beep. It might NOT be labeled as such. 
But, it is, search for / locate "caps lock beep.wav" for example. 
Rename it to caps lock beep.vaw 

You may need to set your computer to show hidden, system & protected OS files, which you would do in "folder options", "view" tab

edit:
alternatively, locate all of the .wav files used by Windows, rename 1/2 to filename.vaw; test; continue until you have located the corresponding .wav

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

> (2) folder sharing in Virtual Box does not work in OS X, but the guest system can see the host system's Mac OS-shared drives…


What / Which was the culprit? What did you disable in the system config utility?

RF123


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

In my Sounds / Program Events, I have it set so that there are only about four sounds in use, and no mention of Caps lock (Windows 7 does not seem to show that). But I have found a way of correcting the problem via "Ease of Access Centre" which let me to disable the beep sounds. So all is well now, for which I thank you, and I am marking the item as "Solved".


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

d :
Congratulations! 

unsubscribed

RF123


----------

